# Archery!



## Cengiz Haan (Sep 17, 2016)

I've been practicing archery for a very long time, mostly with a recurve, I've been wondering if anyone else here plays the sport. It's one of the oldest in human history, but its also one of my favorites. It interests me to see other peeps shooting it, feel free to include crossbows and even bow hunting. Both are also really sweet!


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 18, 2016)

Archery's pretty cool TBH 
I had a rocky start but managed to get better and hit the bullseye a couple of times later the day I had tried it out


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 18, 2016)

Cengiz Haan said:


> I've been practicing archery for a very long time, mostly with a recurve, I've been wondering if anyone else here plays the sport. It's one of the oldest in human history, but its also one of my favorites. It interests me to see other peeps shooting it, feel free to include crossbows and even bow hunting. Both are also really sweet!



Do you wear your fursuit while you shoot?


----------



## Cengiz Haan (Sep 18, 2016)

Lol, I don't even own one XD



Ntwadumela said:


> Archery's pretty cool TBH
> I had a rocky start but managed to get better and hit the bullseye a couple of times later the day I had tried it out


What kind of bow did you use? Recurve? Longbow?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 18, 2016)

Cengiz Haan said:


> What kind of bow did you use? Recurve? Longbow?


It was a more modern looking one, the ones that Olympic athletes used


----------



## Cengiz Haan (Sep 18, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> It was a more modern looking one, the ones that Olympic athletes used


 Ahh...I know what you're talking about, compound, they're really powerful in terms of draw strength. Personally I'm not a big fan of them, I'm old school when it comes to shooting. But I am glad that others find interest in the sport.


----------



## AssRock (Sep 18, 2016)

I used to shoot competitively until I really screwed up my shoulders and the tendon alignment in my left arm.  But I still pick up my Olympic recurve from time to time and get some shooting in.  Because it's hella therapeutic.

I do miss the camaraderie with my teammates and the hijinx we'd get up to after weekend tournaments.  Plus being paid to travel to competitions was also pretty cool too.



Cengiz Haan said:


> Ahh...I kmow what you're talking about, compound, they're really powerful in terms of draw strength. Personally I'm not a big fan of them, I'm old school when it comes to shooting. But I am glad that others find interest in the sport.



Compound bows aren't actually allowed in Olympic competition, largely due to the way the Olympics are run; basically FITA/World Archery would have to withdraw from the Olympic organization and then reapply with compound bows included and then have to sway officials into seeing it as something of value to the games- unfortunately, archery isn't one of the bigger sports in the Olympics and from what I've been told, there's a huge possibility that archery wouldn't make it back into the Olympics because there are tons of other, more popular sports, trying to get into the organization.  

So basically, unless archery gets a lot more popular, globally, compound bows will probably never see an Olympic debut.


----------



## Cengiz Haan (Sep 19, 2016)

oneninetyone said:


> I used to shoot competitively until I really screwed up my shoulders and the tendon alignment in my left arm.  But I still pick up my Olympic recurve from time to time and get some shooting in.  Because it's hella therapeutic.
> 
> I do miss the camaraderie with my teammates and the hijinx we'd get up to after weekend tournaments.  Plus being paid to travel to competitions was also pretty cool too.
> 
> ...



Practice makes perfect, it does take a very long time for those kinds of injuries to heal though. Wish you luck on your future archery exploits! 
Thanks for the knowledge, it really helps get a sight on even more archery stuff.


----------



## IceGray (Sep 21, 2016)

I tried it once at an amusement park/casino tourist destination. Used one of the shortbows, a brace to keep the aiming hand steady, and a glove on the other.

My aim isn't too bad, I'd say.


----------



## Holdek (Sep 21, 2016)

Any of you guys see _The Weather Man_?  Archery plays a theme in that.


----------



## Cengiz Haan (Sep 21, 2016)

Holdek said:


> Any of you guys see _The Weather Man_?  Archery plays a theme in that.



Not me, but now that you mention it, not a bad idea.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Feb 10, 2019)

Look up backyard bowyer on Youtube, he teaches all of the components for making your own equipment.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Feb 17, 2019)

Back then, I had tons of fun practicing archery with my friends. We used Hoyt compound bows if I could remember correctly.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Mar 11, 2019)

We actually had an archery club right up against the school, as if it was a legitimate sport!

During xmas times we used traditional wooden bows without any kind of assist to shoot at small chocolate packages pinned to the target. Safe to say nobody enjoyed steel-pierced ruined chocolate.

One thing that stuck with me for all these years after quitting; how the fuck do you avoid your bow-arm getting grazed by the string? If I extend my left arm diagonally with the string, my arm sort of twists outwards (in between bow and string) and thus the string hits the opposite of my elbow.

I kinda miss it honestly. Not many sports allow you to combat only yourself, but while on a team and against another team. Bowling is the only other that comes to mind.


----------



## Wallace (Mar 11, 2019)

Cactus Wings said:


> One thing that stuck with me for all these years after quitting; how the fuck do you avoid your bow-arm getting grazed by the string? If I extend my left arm diagonally with the string, my arm sort of twists outwards (in between bow and string) and thus the string hits the opposite of my elbow.



Isn't that what the bracer is for?


----------



## Alex Krycek (Mar 11, 2019)

I love Traditional Archery and even had a thumb ring for a while. Haven’t practiced in ages and I’ve always been more of a firearms guy, but there’s something very calming about shooting a bow and arrow. Probably don’t have the time or energy to get back into the hobby, but the short time I experienced it I really enjoyed myself.


----------



## AssRock (Mar 12, 2019)

Cactus Wings said:


> One thing that stuck with me for all these years after quitting; how the fuck do you avoid your bow-arm getting grazed by the string? If I extend my left arm diagonally with the string, my arm sort of twists outwards (in between bow and string) and thus the string hits the opposite of my elbow.



You're hyper extending your bow arm which causes the side of your elbow to be in the path of the string.  An arm guard helps a lot, but try rotating your wrist inward (towards the bow) a bit so that the crook of your elbow faces the bow.  This will keep the bulk of your arm out of the way and prevent it from getting hit.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jul 27, 2019)

Do any of you hunt with crossbows? I want to hunt but don't own any guns. Apparently a crossbow (with good reviews) can be bought for as little as around $80, not much worse than a new video game.


----------



## Babyspackle (Jul 27, 2019)

In most states to hunt with a crossbow you have to be legally disabled. bruh guns are point and click by comparison
Edit: you could get a used bolt action for 100$ probs, would be alot easier to hit something with / easier to carry into the woods too.

However Archery seems like an incredibly fun dynamic shooting skill I myself want to get into! You can hunt with a compound bow during a season where there is less competition aswell


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jul 29, 2019)

I prefer longbow to recurve, personally, as i have been shooting longbow for about 14 years. Compound is best for hunting though.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## MrTickles (Aug 8, 2019)

Modern archery is basically cheating am I rite?


----------



## Womanhater69 (Sep 3, 2022)

I'm about to start working on some oak logs to make traditional bows, but I've never proper got into the bowmaking procedure.

If there's some bowyers remaining to help, it'd be very appreciated.


----------



## Brahma (Dec 12, 2022)

So I'm interested in starting archery. I'm out in the boonies so no clubs or anything but I can stick a target up in the yard.

I don't particularly like the aesthetic of modern bows with all the wheels and pulleys and shit but am I wasting time getting a "normal" bow?

Any recommendations?


----------



## Wallace (Dec 12, 2022)

It's worth going to a pro shop to at least try one out and learn how to shoot correctly before you spend the money. 

And yes, plain recurve bows are a thing. The Samick Sage is the basic bitch recurve that everyone starts with. Expect to spend in the neighborhood of $300 for the bow and all the trimmings (armguard, finger tab, arrows, quiver, target).


----------



## Womanhater69 (Dec 13, 2022)

Brahma said:


> So I'm interested in starting archery. I'm out in the boonies so no clubs or anything but I can stick a target up in the yard.
> 
> I don't particularly like the aesthetic of modern bows with all the wheels and pulleys and shit but am I wasting time getting a "normal" bow?
> 
> Any recommendations?


I can recommend starting with a basic bitch recurve, it's cheaper, less hassle to maintain the string, and if you get a takedown you can add as many bells and whistles as you want.

My personal preference is to go as 'normal' as possible, with no add ons if not straight up wood itself if I can get it.
And I will add, wheels and pulleys just make me feel like I'm shooting a rifle, and I'd just get a rifle at that point, given the price.

Insofar as accessories go, you really don't _need_ a quiver or armguard, even if it's good to have. If you cut down on the side shit, you can easily drop the overall price to 200-250, as the only thing you seriously need is the bow, the string, a glove and the arrows.
Though depending on the poundage of the bow you might want to look into what grain and length of arrow you want. For instance with my 45", I use 500 grain wooden arrows, as the same grain in carbon made the bow wince when shooting.


----------



## Wallace (Dec 13, 2022)

Womanhater69 said:


> Insofar as accessories go, you really don't _need_ a quiver or armguard, even if it's good to have. If you cut down on the side shit, you can easily drop the overall price to 200-250, as the only thing you seriously need is the bow, the string, a glove and the arrows.
> Though depending on the poundage of the bow you might want to look into what grain and length of arrow you want. For instance with my 45", I use 500 grain wooden arrows, as the same grain in carbon made the bow wince when shooting.


The nice thing about takedown bows is that you can swap in new limbs to add more draw weight as you see fit. For a newbie, 20 pound draw is plenty.






Also, if you shoot without an armguard, it's gonna hurt like a bitch.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 13, 2022)

@Brahma If you're a girl, you're going to need an arm guard. A silencer is essential, don't forget to purchase one of those. With a recurve, you will develop a skill that those ridiculous pulley monstrosities will never teach you. The recurve conquored entire continents and they endure for a reason.

Learn to fletch your own arrows. It saves money and is a lot of fun.

As someone said, you can be out the door for around $300.


----------



## Womanhater69 (Dec 13, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> @Brahma If you're a girl, you're going to need an arm guard.


Although I could argue about the true value of an arm guard on lower poundages, if it's a girl, what she'd need is a breast guard instead, anything above B50 is viable to get slapped hard if you fuck up your draw.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 13, 2022)

Womanhater69 said:


> Although I could argue about the true value of an arm guard on lower poundages, if it's a girl, what she'd need is a breast guard instead, anything above B50 is viable to get slapped hard if you fuck up your draw.


I don't know. When I got into archery many years ago, I realized that the Amazons cutting one breast off was likely a myth. The arm bruise though is fucking brutal. It does look way worse than it feels, however.


----------



## Brahma (Dec 13, 2022)

Thanks for the info all, bit more research to do looks like.



Wallace said:


> It's worth going to a pro shop to at least try one out and learn how to shoot correctly before you spend the money.
> 
> And yes, plain recurve bows are a thing. The Samick Sage is the basic bitch recurve that everyone starts with. Expect to spend in the neighborhood of $300 for the bow and all the trimmings (armguard, finger tab, arrows, quiver, target).


No pro shops here looks like, a few clubs but none in convenient range for long-term membership. Might see if any of them do a taster day or something and learn what I can that way.


Womanhater69 said:


> Insofar as accessories go, you really don't _need_ a quiver or armguard,


I can make them, I do a bit of leather work and I've made a few bracers and quivers for LARPers and cosplayers in the past


Wallace said:


> nice thing about takedown bows is that you can swap in new limbs to add more draw weight as you see fit.


That's appealing, certain amount of future proofing.


StrawberryDouche said:


> you're a girl, you're going to need an arm guard. A silencer is essential,


I'm a boy. Fucking silencer, gtfo what? 


StrawberryDouche said:


> Learn to fletch your own arrows. It saves money and is a lot of fun.


Yeah tbh I'd be interested in that and giving a go at making a bow eventually. Not expecting any great shakes but could be a hobby in itself from the looks of it


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 13, 2022)

Brahma said:


> No pro shops here looks like, a few clubs but none in convenient range for long-term membership. Might see if any of them do a taster day or something and learn what I can that way.


Do you happen to be anywhere near a BassPro? Many have very good archery departments and also ranges.


Brahma said:


> I'm a boy. Fucking silencer, gtfo what?


Yes! They're little bits of  fur, typically. They quiet the string after you release. Otherwise, it would eventually shake the lamination apart. They look like this


----------



## Womanhater69 (Dec 14, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Yes! They're little bits of  fur, typically. They quiet the string after you release. Otherwise, it would eventually shake the lamination apart. They look like this
> View attachment 4065438


Oh shit, you've just explained why all the takedowns I have ended up having frayed string, I never understood why.


----------



## Brahma (Dec 14, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Do you happen to be anywhere near a BassPro? Many have very good archery departments and also ranges.
> 
> Yes! They're little bits of  fur, typically. They quiet the string after you release. Otherwise, it would eventually shake the lamination apart. They look like this
> View attachment 4065438


lmao I thought it was a "go get a bucket of steam" thing for archery newbies.

No where near a bass pro unfortunately, in in yurop.


----------



## Womanhater69 (Dec 14, 2022)

If you're in yurop, it'll depend on where you are, but I know that where I am you're likely to find an archery shop's online page and get your shit from there. It's what I did, though it'll take a good month to get there if you don't want to get to the store in person.
There's a couple french or german stores that ship in english and generally around western europe, and if you're looking for eastern europe, I personally went through a latvian site.
It seems to ship worldwide, so I hope it'll help you.


----------



## Brahma (Dec 14, 2022)

Womanhater69 said:


> If you're in yurop, it'll depend on where you are, but I know that where I am you're likely to find an archery shop's online page and get your shit from there. It's what I did, though it'll take a good month to get there if you don't want to get to the store in person.
> There's a couple french or german stores that ship in english and generally around western europe, and if you're looking for eastern europe, I personally went through a latvian site.
> It seems to ship worldwide, so I hope it'll help you.


Yeah no shortage of places to buy, just no where I can try before I buy which is a pity


----------



## CaptainAutism69 (Dec 14, 2022)

I shoot a horsebow (Kaya KTB) with a thumb ring. 50lb. I just like the shape it makes when you draw, and it makes a cool sound and is fast as hell.


----------



## xXx: State of the Union (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## CaptainAutism69 (Jan 7, 2023)

xXx: State of the Union said:


>


get this cunt off here...he's full of shit and pulling 10lb if that


----------



## Wallace (Jan 7, 2023)

xXx: State of the Union said:


>


Lars is the archery equivalent of Thomas Kincade. He just does trick shots with a very low draw bow.


----------



## Stoner Metal (Jan 7, 2023)

Babyspackle said:


> In most states to hunt with a crossbow you have to be legally disabled.



There are some states with weird laws like that.

USA Crossbow Hunting Regulations


----------



## Womanhater69 (Jan 7, 2023)

Stoner Metal said:


> There are some states with weird laws like that.
> 
> USA Crossbow Hunting Regulations


I think in Europe it's even worse, cause you can own them only for fun essentially. Hunting's not really allowed with crossbows for some nebulous reason.


----------



## xXx: State of the Union (Jan 7, 2023)

CaptainAutism69 said:


> get this cunt off here...he's full of shit and pulling 10lb if that





Wallace said:


> Lars is the archery equivalent of Thomas Kincade. He just does trick shots with a very low draw bow.


Let's see your videos doing them


----------

